# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Молодые лучше стариков. Или нет?

## Irina

*"Молодые лучше стариков" - говорил Чехов.
"В каждом подростке живет подонок" - утверждал Достоевский.

Как же так! Всё подонок, да подонок, а потом вдруг раз и лучшим делается!? Не понимаю чего-то. Нет, я спорить-то не собираюсь, тем более, что эти двое не могут быть неправы, по той простой причине, что это Чехов и Достоевский. 

Но если и то и другое, действительно правда, как же всё уживается вместе, и как происходит такое чудесное превращение? И чем же молодежь так отличается в лучшую сторону?*

----------


## SDS

МОЛОДОСТЬЮ!

----------


## Irina

> МОЛОДОСТЬЮ!


То, что молодостью  - это понятно. Но вот почему Достоевский  считал, что в каждом подростке живет подонок, я не понимаю. Максимализм и своё, может быть не всегда правильное мнение - да, но подонок?

----------


## SDS

а в каком произведении он так писал?
я его не понимаю, мне кажется что - из 6-ой палаты писано
да и не читаю

----------


## Irina

Произведение называется "Подросток".

----------


## Sanych

Да ничем она не отличается в лучшую.  Просто молодость это движение. Во всех смыслах, не только в физическом.

----------


## Irina

Я вот тоже думаю, что молодежь отличается движением и стремлением к чему-то. Старикам, прожившим жизнь, уже не до этого, хотя есть и исключения. Но старшее поколение отличается жизненной мудростью, а это огромное преимущество перед молодостью.

----------


## vova230

> Я вот тоже думаю, что молодежь отличается движением и стремлением к чему-то. Старикам, прожившим жизнь, уже не до этого, хотя есть и исключения. Но старшее поколение отличается жизненной мудростью, а это огромное преимущество перед молодостью.


Точно, старшее поколение отличается жизненной мудростью плавно переходящей в маразм.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, маразм - это уже не мудрость, а возврат в детство

----------


## Vanya

> мне кажется что - из 6-ой палаты писано


и это правильно. потому что нормальный человек гением быть не может. только завёрнутый чел смог бы изобрести телевизор, летательный аппарат и прочее. так же и писатели наверное

----------

